# Search Feature Doesn't Work Properly?



## Amie (Sep 2, 2007)

I've noticed that when I'm searching for something (e.g., a string of threads that I started to check for replies), it doesn't always work. For instance, when I type in my user name, it doesn't always give me ALL the threads that I started. Instead, I have to go back to search and type in a few key words that are in my thread title ... and THEN it finds it. What's up with that???


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2007)

We don't know why the search function is acting up. We experienced some down time a few days ago, and Scott could not immediately find the reason. Please be patient while Scott handles this site, his work, and his family. He is wearing many hats lately.


----------



## Amie (Sep 2, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> We don't know why the search function is acting up. We experienced some down time a few days ago, and Scott could not immediately find the reason. Please be patient while Scott handles this site, his work, and his family. He is wearing many hats lately.



Not a problem.


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 3, 2007)

I've had some issues with the search feature, too. If it ever fails you, you might just want to try a Google site search. By adding "site:macosx.com" into Google's search box , you limit the results to here, and it works pretty well in my experience.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the tip !


----------



## Amie (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, thanks from me, too! Mikuro is full of great tips.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 6, 2007)

It should be working again.


----------



## Amie (Sep 13, 2007)

ScottW said:


> It should be working again.



It is!


----------



## bbloke (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually, I've been having problems with it.  I found it was working for a little while, but now it is not working again.  I'm using Safari 2.0.4 on OS X 10.4.9.  

When using the Search facility in the menu bar, I am told there were no matches, even when I know there are posts that should be found.  If I go to the Advanced Search, the keyword search seems not to work, but the search by username does seem to work.


----------



## Amie (Sep 16, 2007)

bbloke said:


> Actually, I've been having problems with it.  I found it was working for a little while, but now it is not working again.  I'm using Safari 2.0.4 on OS X 10.4.9.
> 
> When using the Search facility in the menu bar, I am told there were no matches, even when I know there are posts that should be found.  If I go to the Advanced Search, the keyword search seems not to work, but the search by username does seem to work.



That's the same exact problem I was having with Firefox, but now it's working fine. Maybe they just haven't fixed it all the way yet, so it still doesn't work properly with certain browsers? Have you tried another browser? I haven't used Safari in ages, so I'm not sure...


----------



## kebosma (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the same problem, the search will not find anything whatever I type..

I even tried "Apple" as keyword, but still it gives no results...

I am using Firefox 2.0.0.7


----------



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2007)

Fixed


----------



## bbloke (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, ScottW.  It's working fine for me again.


----------

